# Bindings too large? / Board too small?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks fine, its your first board...right? If so, you are not going to boot out or anything like that. Go ride, if anything, pay particular attention to any bias of if it is too easy or hard to get on toe or heel side. If there is, adjust the the toe/heel balance across the board.


----------



## Pieter89 (Dec 25, 2019)

I just figured out, that I can shorten the baseplate a little more and were able to eliminate the overhang of the baseplate. However, I wonder if it is ok to be on the most extreme binding setting already (pushed the binding as far to the toe side as I could to get less heel overhang). There is literally no more room to push further to the toe side.
I do not know if this is the correct setting and trying the board would make me lose the right to return it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its not the looks....you want the midline of your foot (which is just in front of where your shin, ankle and foot connect...see creepy basement vid). So the midline of your foot (not your boot) should stack right on top of the midline of your board. Use your binding adjustments to make this happen. The placement of your boot and binding are irrelevant. Stack the midline of your foot right over the midline of the board. And make sure when you are sorting this out, that your foot is back in the heel pocket of the boot and your boot is cinched down in the binding as if you are riding.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Pieter89 said:


> On the front foot the toe rear exceeds the board width.
> I have about 3cm overhang on both edges.
> 
> The bindings are size L. Size M bindings would probably fit as well (size 11 boot). At the heel the boot fits snug, at the toes there is a little room left and right.
> ...


Hi Pieter,

Before you go any further I would strongly suggest that you take your barefoot measurements and post them here. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Pieter89 (Dec 25, 2019)

My foot is 26cm long and 10cm wide using your measurement guidelines.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Pieter,

26 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 10 cm Wide is an EE width at this size and requires very specific Wide boots. I would strongly suggest that you post up images of your bare feet being measured. Please included the wall, your entire foot and the entire ruler in each image. If your measurements are correct you will not be able to get a good setup using your current gear.


----------



## Pieter89 (Dec 25, 2019)

Pictures of my feet coming up, sorry guys 
Please note: the boots are size 44 while I wear 43 in normal Street shoes. However, the outline of the boots is huge with a length of the sole of ca. 32 cm.
The board is 27cm wide at the location of the bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Pieter,

That foot is Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. This is typically 41 Euro but we will not use that number as it is a conversion. We will use your Mondopoint size. Please post up the images of your other foot as well and please use the instructions for width. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Pieter89 (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks for your help!
Regarding the boot: I tried a size EU 43 1/3 which felt a little tight. The size 44 are mondopoint 29.0.
More feet pictures comming:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Pieter89 said:


> Thanks for your help!
> Regarding the boot: I tried a size EU 43 1/3 which felt a little tight. The size 44 are mondopoint 29.0.


Got it. We need to make some gear changes. One of your feet is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US. One of your feet is Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US. Both of your feet are a "normal" D width. Your current boots are far too large and you will need to replace them with Mondopoint 265. Your bindings are also too large. You are a size Medium in Burton Bindings. Riders with Mondopoint 265 feet typically look for the narrowest boards that are available. As it stands your toes and heels (barefoot) will be well within the confines of the boards edges at normal stance angles. We are looking for both your toes and heels to overhang the edges. You are counting on that overhang to establish leverage. What is your weight?

STOKED!


----------



## Pieter89 (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks for your advice!
I will return my bindings and get size M ones and will try to find a smaller boot.
My weight is about 90kg


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked to hear that Pieter. This alone will make a huge difference. I would alps suggest that you look at the many threads here regarding board choice for heavier riders with smaller feet.


----------



## Pieter89 (Dec 25, 2019)

I was thinking of setting the bindings to a narrower stand anyways. However, do you think the width of the board is a no go right now?
I've been renting boards for years and I don't think I ever had a board where my feet (not the boot) exceeded the board ever.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Keep the board, get medium bindings and a smaller boot. A much smaller boot. Try on as many different pairs from as many different brands as you can. As wired has pointed out you should be in an 8.5, but even a 9 or a 9.5 will be a huge improvement over the 11s you're in. Find the boot that fits your foot, don't make the your foot fit the boot by just upsizing that model until it does.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Btw: considering find a boot that "fits well": all boots in the correct size will feel tight in the shop
The liner of the boot will break in after a hand full days riding. So "fit well" trying on snowboard boots is a very different sensation than "fit well" in street shoes. 
A tight fit is a good fit. No slipping at all. No heel lift at all. Toes will touch the font well if you kick your heel into the heelpocket and bend your knees. Toes will be pushed into front when standing up straight and boots are loose. That's normal, not a sign for too small.
Those boots will go larger after some days in use; buying too big boots leads to even more too large after some days, and then you get heel lift, try to compensate by overtightening, cutting off blood circulation, getting numb feet a.s.o. 
In short: too big boots are a bad idea


----------



## Pieter89 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey there!

so I went back to the store today and tried on some more boots. I couldn't fit into a size 26.5 at all. A size 27 was still uncomfortably tight, even in a softer boot. I know ordered a size 27 and 27.5 of the boot I already owned and will try it next week.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

They will pad out and adapt to your feet. They should not feel comfortable when you first put them on. You have to break them in first. If you buy boots that feel good when you haven't ridden in them, they will become loose after a few days of riding.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Pieter89 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> so I went back to the store today and tried on some more boots. I couldn't fit into a size 26.5 at all. A size 27 was still uncomfortably tight, even in a softer boot. I know ordered a size 27 and 27.5 of the boot I already owned and will try it next week.


Hi Pieter,

I know that it is an adjustment but your foot is at the very small side of 26.5 (one of your feet is actually 26.0). The boots you have been wearing have been 3 sizes and 2.5 sizes too large. Both of your feet are a "normal" D width and are otherwise unremarkable. It would be strongly advised that you go no larger than Mondopoint 265 or US 8.5.

Here are our fit tips:

Your boots should be snug!

The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

How thick are the socks you are wearing when you are trying on the smaller sized boots? 

I can attest to the advice being given here as correct. I was wearing size 9.5 and 10.0 rental boots and following the advice from Wired Sports ended up buying size 9 boots. I never thought they would fit or be comfortable but they are and I’ve put 10 days on the snow in them this season without any issues.


----------

